# Skippy tricycle



## STRADALITE (Apr 10, 2011)

I just picked up this Skippy tricycle. Very unique because it has a leafspring backbone. I am trying to find some pictures but I've had no luck.
Josh


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool trike!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice score.  I sold mine a couple years ago.  I know I've got pics, I'll dig 'em up...


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 10, 2011)

That's cool! I wonder what the grips looked like and how they were attached?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 10, 2011)

There's a picture on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/gendron.php Also on this same tricycle site on the American National Mfr page is a Skippy trike ad. Might help a little...

Dave


----------



## ShakeyLSO (Feb 15, 2012)

*Skippy Parts*

I recently picked up an old Skippy Tricycle (yes, I paid too much), and am in the process of restoring.  I have new tires and grips.  I *need a new seat*, the base is good, I just need the seat to attach to the base.  Any ideas?????  Thanks, I am new to this forum, and glad to be here


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2012)

i have a 29 skippy racer trike and also need a seat.tricyclefetish.com seems to have links to parts for them.


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 16, 2012)

very cool tricycle... my first time seeing one. would love to add one to my collection someday... congrats on the great find...


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a neat one.


----------



## ShakeyLSO (Feb 27, 2012)

*Front Bearings*

Any hints how to get the bearings off the front axle??   That should show me how to get the replacement bearings on.  Thanks for all the support.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 27, 2012)

Not certain, but I believe on these tricycles having individual pedal crank arms you have to tap out the tapered pin holding them to the front axle, then pull them off. Then the fork can be spread to draw the axle through the bearings to release the front wheel. I've never done one yet, but maybe another CABE member has removed these tapered pins before and knows what tools are needed. That's something I really need to learn to do. The bearings are either pressed into pockets on the fork ends or held in with metal tabs, have to look at one of mine again to be sure. Later trikes have bearings inside bolt on clips that attach to the fork, so you can remove the wheel assembly by taking out the two bolts. Hope this helps a little.

Dave


----------

